
Here's what Google's mystery barge is going to look like - ghosh
http://www.engadget.com/2013/11/07/heres-what-googles-mystery-barge-looks-like/
======
benologist
Third-hand summary of [http://blog.sfgate.com/matierandross/2013/11/07/google-
barge...](http://blog.sfgate.com/matierandross/2013/11/07/google-barge-
revealed-artistic-structure-with-fish-fins/)

